# 1st 'Yak trip of '07....Jekyll Island (pics)



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Looking at the weather yesterday I decided that today was just gonna be too danged pretty to go to work. So I put in for a quick day of vacation and got ready to go FISHIN'!!

I arrived at Jekyll with the Sun this morning, and the water was just as smooth and clear as glass...Full sunrise found me fishing in one of my favorite spots, and the silence of the morning was WONDERFUL. Not too cold, not too hot, man I was one happy camper.

The fishin' was kinda slow, but I spent some time with the fly-rod, tried some new lures I just HAD to have last time I was at Bass-Pro, and generally just had myself a ball.

Wouldn't you know, that when I tired of playing around and "got serious" by tieing on a Gulp! and a jighead, I started catching some fish. I ended up with five trout, and two redfish. I fished hard for a flounder so I could claim an opening day slam, but no luck.

Here's the best trout...










And the best redfish...











All were released, to bite another day. 

It sure was a wonderful day to be a fishin' when I should have been a workin'....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report RR... you thinking about coming up for the jamica bay tournamet? we should get a P&S crew going up there. last year, there were blues and rocks running...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

NICE REPORT RR & NICE FISH TOO. GLAD TO SEE YA PULLIN A FEW IN. MR SCUNK IS GONE NOW !!!!:fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Now thats what I call a good day at work ... I mean good days work. Must be nice to catch so many fish that you can afford to toss them tasty morsels back into the brine.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

purdy fish. good to see you made it out there, you sure got your priorities straight.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*OK, I take it back....*

Your luck is better than mine. I got skunked Sunday. You da man. But, I'll be back. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Nice catch*

Those pouches on the hobies are great for keeping stuff in


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Pretty work!


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, those are pretty. Good job! I wish we could catch trout up here this time of year. Now I know where they go in the winter.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Way to go man, all I can do is dream about those right now! C'mon spring!


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

real nice looking forword to same


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thanks for the good report*

This is promising news - I'm a newbie and figured I couldn't even go out until March. In Atlanta and thinking about heading out that way on a weekend soon.

Not to give away your secret spot, but can you tell us a bit about your jig technique that ended up working? How far/deep were you out? Doing a bottom jig or casting?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SoutheastYakFish said:


> This is promising news - I'm a newbie and figured I couldn't even go out until March. In Atlanta and thinking about heading out that way on a weekend soon.
> 
> Not to give away your secret spot, but can you tell us a bit about your jig technique that ended up working? How far/deep were you out? Doing a bottom jig or casting?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!


Don't mind a bit giving some info, that's what we're here for.

Launched at Jekyll Pier, fished the little backwater creeks, pitching Gulp!'s on 1/8th oz. jig head. Slow bottom bouncing, and also slow, steady lift and drop retrieve.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thanks much Railroader*

Thanks much Railroader. Look forward to trying this out - also enjoying catching up on your other posts.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You also need to check out Jaxkayakfishing.com. There are some good folks there, and also some links to some guys in the Atlanta area.

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya.


----------

